# The Danes Have Banned Marmite



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2011/may/24/denmark-bans-marmite

best quote I've ever read! 

Lyndsay Jensen, a Yorkshire-born graphic designer in Copenhagen, despaired of the move.

"They don't like it because it's foreign," she said, adding that she already planned to send off for supplies from abroad. "But if they want to take my Marmite off me they'll have to wrench it from my cold dead hands."


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Nowt for it

MAN THE BARRICADES

:starwars: :assassin: :comando: :butcher: :hunter: :dwarf:


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

All the more for me.


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

Tell Lyndsay Jensen there is more than one way to skin a cat (or should that be reindeer)to get her fix










and 'illegal' Marmite eating dens are sure to follow:


----------



## AndyY (Mar 28, 2011)

Apparently it's not just marmite - rice crispies and cornflakes have also been barred. May be it's an attempt to move the country back to a cooked breakfast


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

"The ruling is not going down well with the country's substantial expatriate community â€" many of them work for large multinational firms such as Lego ~

The government has admitted it is having trouble retaining these highly skilled foreign workers"

I knew Lego was a killer when knelt on, but building it always seemed straightforward :rofl:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

They've banned "fortified" foods apparently! Madness, they haven't banned all junk foods (or even cigarettes) yet ban foods where manufactures are at least trying to add some healthy vits and mins!

What's worse is (if it's true) they haven't banned vegemite because the crown prince married an Australian!!


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

pg tips said:


> They've banned "fortified" foods apparently! Madness, they haven't banned all junk foods (or even cigarettes) yet ban foods where manufactures are at least trying to add some healthy vits and mins!
> 
> What's worse is (if it's true) they haven't banned vegemite because the crown prince married an Australian!!


Apparently they have......or so the article implies from the interview with a shopkeeper/seller.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

i dont like the stuff personally but can we ban that unfunny troll sandi toksvig then.


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

B*stards


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

If Denmark is in the EU - how come they can ban stuff from member countries ???

Though we were all one common market, without borders, without boundaries...

Can we ban Danish bacon to protect our farmers ???

Though not :thumbsdown:


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

What about Twigglets?

Haven't they got marmite on them?

[email protected] to it, I'm buying shares in the Danish twigglet distributers


----------



## Watch-nut (Oct 31, 2009)

jaslfc5 said:


> i dont like the stuff personally but can we ban that unfunny troll sandi toksvig then.


  +1


----------



## unclejonboy (May 15, 2011)

I like marmite i like twiglets i like sandy tokswig or whatever she's called she makes me laugh i like danish bacon but there's a whole lot better out there I loath Danish blue there ain't nothin like a dane wonderful wonderful co- pen-hagen the beer's bearable but there's better...


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

For a nation that eats copious amounts of RÃ¸d PÃ¸lse they have a cheek banning Marmite because of health risks :lol:


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Is it really a ban? Not according to Wikipedia:

"In Denmark, food safety legislation dictates that foodstuffs which contain added vitamins can only be sold by retailers which have been licensed by the Veterinary and Food Administration.[28] In May 2011, the company which imports the product to Denmark revealed that it wasn't licensed and had therefore stopped selling the product: this led to widespread but inaccurate reports in the British media that Marmite had been banned by the Danish authorities."


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

normdiaz said:


> Is it really a ban? Not according to Wikipedia:
> 
> "In Denmark, food safety legislation dictates that foodstuffs which contain added vitamins can only be sold by retailers which have been licensed by the Veterinary and Food Administration.[28] In May 2011, the company which imports the product to Denmark revealed that it wasn't licensed and had therefore stopped selling the product: this led to widespread but inaccurate reports in the British media that Marmite had been banned by the Danish authorities."


One of the first thing my Editor told me when I started work wayyyyyy back.........."never let the facts stand in the way of a good story"....still holds true today :derisive:


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

cant stand the stuff to be honest :thumbsdown:


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

taffyman said:


> cant stand the stuff to be honest :thumbsdown:


What? :starwars: Have you tried the stronger version "XO" Oh yeah.....thats what I'm talkin'bout :sweatdrop:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

The funniest bit was the last line....



> A spokesman for the DVFA said he was too busy to talk about it on Tuesday.


Doing what, pray tell?



Boxbrownie said:


> normdiaz said:
> 
> 
> > Is it really a ban? Not according to Wikipedia:
> ...


An edict that The Guardian, Daily Mail, and Daily Telegraph apparently all subscribe to. 

I tried it once while visiting ... didn't like it on toast (anchovy paste on your toasted bagel, anyone?), but imagine it makes a tasty salad dressing.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

David Spalding said:


> anchovy paste on your toasted bagel, anyone?


 :bad:

Marmite anyday :wub:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Boxbrownie said:


> David Spalding said:
> 
> 
> > *anchovy paste* on your toasted bagel, anyone?
> ...


Of course I was joking. But my mom used to make a mean salad dressing with it, olive oil, balsamic vinegar?, or just plain red wine vinegar.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

David Spalding said:


> Boxbrownie said:
> 
> 
> > David Spalding said:
> ...


Now that sounds better, practically edible :thumbup:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

There is a "Nigella" recipe where she makes a sauce for spaghetti with just basically marmite and butter, it's bloody lovely!


----------

